# Fahrrad gestohlen wer kann helfen mit fetter Belohnung



## gipfelstürmer18 (10. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend an alle Biker,

mir wurde heute morgen mein Bike in Buggingen gestohlen. Das Rad ist ein Storck Rebelion und mit Tune Teilen bestÃ¼ckt. 


Beschreibung: 

Rahmen Storck Rebelion Carbon 1,0 
Gabel Fox Talas Anthrazit 
Tune Laufradsatz Prince Princess sw, Dt Comp sw, Nippel sw, ZTR Race Felgen
Lenker Schmolke Carbon 
Vorbau Tune Geiles Teil sw 95mm 
Kette KMC gold 
Kasette Shimano xt  
Schaltwerk + Trigger X0 
Zweifach Tune Integralkurbel giftgrÃ¼n ( Prototyp )
Reifen Conti Race King 
Carbon Sattel 







Wer mir Informationen zukommen lÃ¤sst, die zur Wiederbeschaffung meines Rades fÃ¼hren, dem schenke ich einen neuen Tune Laufradsatz seiner Wahl bis 800â¬.

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

Autsch...

Wo gestohlen?

So ein gutes Teil wird wohl gerupft und unter der Hand in Teilen verschachert oder ins Ausland verzückt.

eBay mal beobachten und sonst auf einen Junkie hoffen, den du vom Rad schlagen kannst. 

Drück dir die Daumen, ggf nich einen Aushang mit Bildern am Bahnhof und Co machen.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (10. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend 
das Rad wurde direkt vor den Werkshallen der Fa Tune gestohlen. ich denke mir auch das ich es nie wieder sehe. Es ist halt echt komisch weil das Rad nicht sichtbar war und dennoch weggekommen ist obwohl noch andere da standen die wesentlich leichter zu klauen waren. 

Manuel


----------



## Triple F (10. Februar 2010)

Am besten auch ebay.fr / ebay.at / ebay.ch beobachten.

Hier bei mtb-news.de gibt's auch ein "Gestohlene Bikes"-Forum, stell deine Suchanzeige auch hier rein!

Viel Glück...



Ich erlaub mir mal, ein Bild von deinem Bike zu posten....


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (11. Februar 2010)

hi danke das du mein bild hochgeladen hast aber so sieht es schon lange nicht mehr aus das aktuellse bild ist das gerade im foto album. 
was meinst du wie hoch die chancen sind bei ebay was heraus zu bekommen


----------



## Triple F (11. Februar 2010)

Also _falls _es bei drin stehen sollte, ist es am sichersten, das Teil selbst zu ersteigern und dann mal vorstellig zu werden. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie es rechtlich aussieht.

Gut möglich, dass das edle Stück auch in Einzelteilen verhöckert wird. Daher noch eine automatische Suche bei ebay einrichten, die jeden Tag die Auktionen durchgeht.

Aber natürlich ist eBay nicht der einzige Weg... 


EDIT:
Ist das Rad evtl. durch eine Versicherung abgedeckt (z.B. Hausrat)?

Aber ganz schön dreist ist der Vorfall schon... es fährt wohl kaum jmd von außerhalb zu Tune und schaut, was zu holen ist, oder? Oder eben doch??


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (11. Februar 2010)

hi 

ich arbeite ja bei der firma tune und werde auch die handler deutschlandweit anschreiben mit e-mail und den wichtigsten informationen zu dem rad. 
ich erhoffe mir eigentlich nicht viel davon nur will ich alles tun um mein heissgeliebstes radel wiederzubekommen


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Februar 2010)

Ist Euer Firmengelände nicht Kameraüberwacht ?


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (11. Februar 2010)

Hi 
nein das Firmengelände ist nicht videoüberwacht naja ich bedauere es damals keinen gps sender eingebaut zu haben. 

greetz 
manuel


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Februar 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hi danke das du mein bild hochgeladen hast aber so sieht es schon lange nicht mehr aus das aktuellse bild ist das gerade im foto album.
> was meinst du wie hoch die chancen sind bei ebay was heraus zu bekommen



Es geht also um dieses Rad hier...


----------

